# Why No HTML?



## el-remmen (Jan 9, 2002)

I use it too much for us to abandon it. . . .

Is there a problem with using it with vBulletin. . . ?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 10, 2002)

It seems to be an option, at least, according to the "forum rules."


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 10, 2002)

This should, of course, be in Meta... which is where I'll move it.

I believe that you can't turn off javascript without turning off html.  Javascript is BAD to allow access to.

I could be wrong, though.  *I* couldn't find a separate toggle.


----------



## Vuron (Jan 10, 2002)

Oooh come on I love remotely launching javascript and activex controls on other people's computers....


Oops ignore this a Haxxor took control of my machine with javascript!


----------



## Mark (Jan 10, 2002)

Yes, Vu, you are such the Haxor.... I bow to your LEETness... Would you just shut up already?  You've already got a place in the Friggin' top ten! Isn't that enough for your "I-can't-get-the-number-666-arse?!?"


----------



## Vuron (Jan 10, 2002)

That's not the only top ten list I'm a part of....

http://www.fbi.gov/mostwant/topten/fugitives/fugitives.htm


----------



## Mark (Jan 10, 2002)

Um...

What's it like...?

This being _wanted_ thing...?

_*sniffle*_


----------



## Lidda (Jan 11, 2002)

Ever since I got my WotC job, I've been wanted for all kinds of public appearances, book deals, wrestling events...


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 11, 2002)

Playboy spreads...


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 11, 2002)

What;s the big deal? just replace the <> with the [] in most cases


----------



## Darkness (Jan 11, 2002)

The It's Man said:
			
		

> *What;s the big deal? just replace the <> with the [] in most cases *



Also,


these codes are making it easy!


----------



## Omegium (Jan 13, 2002)

In an other forum I run myself I can add ubbcodes. If you add the <script> tag to be "to bad, screwball", the problem will be solved


----------



## bondetamp (Jan 18, 2002)

so... you could disable scripts via the profanity filter?


----------



## Omegium (Jan 18, 2002)

Yes, that can also be an option. Just make sure the text <script cant be used (don't disable just <script> , <script > will work either, so disable the <script part. There is no way to overcome that afaik


----------



## graydoom (Jan 18, 2002)

First, on javascript not being secure: all good browsers have restrictions placed on what javascript can do to your computer. If you don't have the sense to keep those settings at the default (which usually stop ActiveX controls and some javascript) you get what you ask for.
Second, vB Code cannot be used for everything HTML can be used for. Not even close.
Third, the forum already changes things like "*" into "<b>" when it converts post to a displayed page, and it should be able to do the same thing just as easily to other things. Of course, I don't have the vB software, so I don't know how open or customizable it is. If the vB software does provide an option for adding in additional things to be checked for and changed, the entry of "" (or better, "*>") being changed to "" could easily be added. As noted above, even adding "" to the profanity filter would solve this, and HTML could be enabled without all those people who browse with automatic download and running of ActiveX controls being in danger. Of course, people who do that will probably soon get hit by something else.

As a final note, javascript was enabled on the old boards, AFAIK. We didn't have any problems with it there. Why is it thought that we will have problems with it here?

Edit: Interesting. Seems that < s c r i p t minus the spaces has been put on the censor list, or something. Yay! Now HTML can be re-enabled.
However, one problem I just noticed is that I cannot edit this post successfully without turning off smilies, because of all the replacement smilies made where the censored words were. Any chance of setting it to just replace the censored word with nothing, not even a space?*


----------

